# Hand out the Cigars



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Jody, my DH is handing out the cigars. Marya finally had a litter of 5 really nice puppies. She was amazing, a truely good momma. She self-whelped two of them between 5:45 and 6:15. Then she had the rest by 7:30. We have a black and white boy, a gold parti boy, and I'm not sure if the others will have color or be gold parti like her, the other three look like cream or white girls. I have to hand it to Marya. She is an amazing mommy and doesn't act at all like this is her first litter. I'm in complete awe. The last boy was the largest at 6.7 ounces. I'll have better photos tomorrow. I was too excited and they came out a little blury and you can't see all 5. 

Can you imagine, 5 lovely puppies. WOW.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a photo of the Teddy, the proud daddy.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, look at those sweet, tiny puppies. Those little pink feet. I see those white/cream pups and I think that they are what my sweet girls must have looked like when they were newborns. Congratulations on your five beautiful puppies.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww congrats on your 5 lovely puppies!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

aWW. So sweet. Im glad things went smoothly for everyone. congratulations. Now the fun begins. My newest litter just opened their eyes yesterday! (it was her first litter and went smoothly too, thank god!) You will have so much fun waiting and watching for all that's to come!:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my! They are so tiny and cute! Congrats! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Marya is a really good mom, I'm in awe. She's really behaving way beyond my expectations, it's amazing how she knows exactly what to do. Those puppies are so tiny, so cute and hardy. They really keep on nursing it seems like a constant thing, eat and sleep.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Arnt their instincts awesome! This is your time to relax and let her do the work. Your turn will come soon enough.  I always like to give a calcium suppliment after the pups are born and highly reccomend it. It helps keep mom from getting eclampsia wich is deadly.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a photo of Marya when she too breed in Georgia, before her new "punk" haircut. Her handler Odalys is the lady who helped me whelp this litter. She's also a nurse and thank G-d she didn't have to use any of her training today. It was such a wonderful whelping.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

brandy said:


> Arnt their instincts awesome! This is your time to relax and let her do the work. Your turn will come soon enough.  I always like to give a calcium suppliment after the pups are born and highly reccomend it. It helps keep mom from getting eclampsia wich is deadly.


Which supplement do you recommend?


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Awww super congrats!! Those little darling things are adorable!! Glad to hear momma and babies are well.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

I use pet tabs calcium but Im sure any brand will do. Some people like to add an egg or cheese but I try not to mess with their food because it tends to make them picky eaters. I mash the tablet and mix it with some canned, just bite sized. She gobbles it up then I feed her her regular food and LOTS of fresh water. If you dont have anything on hand now you could give her some cheese or a scrambled egg until you can get to the store.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

We are giving her pet tabs as well as a vitamin. So I guess I'm on the right path with Marya.


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

is it the calcium suppliment pet tab?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Paula, congratulations on your beautiful litter!! Now we need tons of pictures of them :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Which supplement do you recommend?


I just give a Tums a day and when the puppies finish nursing wean the Tums off because it takes a bit for the Mom's body to start producing her calcium properly after you've given supplements.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

brandy said:


> aWW. So sweet. Im glad things went smoothly for everyone. congratulations. Now the fun begins. My newest litter just opened their eyes yesterday! (it was her first litter and went smoothly too, thank god!) You will have so much fun waiting and watching for all that's to come!:biggrin1:


Hi Brandy, it's nice to meet you. I looked at your website and it's cute. What are the registered names of your dogs? I'm horrible at keeping track of dogs without registered names......come to think of it, it takes me a while to remember people's names too ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Hi Brandy, it's nice to meet you. I looked at your website and it's cute. What are the registered names of your dogs? I'm horrible at keeping track of dogs without registered names......come to think of it, it takes me a while to remember people's names too ound:


Hi Jan. I only have 3 dogs and one is neutered. The neutered boy is Buster Woobie and the registered names of the other two are on my site by their pics but it's small so you may have missed them. Trixie is AKC Tiny Tootsies Trix Up Er Sleeve (fits her perfectly) and Boscoe's is AKC Tiny Tootsies Tux N Top Hat.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Paula,
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Happy to see Mom & puppies all doing so well!!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

how sweet! congratulations


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Paula they are all so adorable. Hope you are taking some time to get some rest. I know with this being your first litter you are probably sitting by the them just watching and getting nothing else done, that would be me if I was in your shoes. Hugs to you and give mom and all those babies a little belly rub from me.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Paula! The puppies are beautiful.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Paula. They are beautiful and I'm looking forward to all the puppy pix to come!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How exciting. Puppies with little pink toes. Congrats on this litter and I know you will enjoy the next few weeks watching them change. If you post pics...we can enjoy also.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Paula,
Congrats on a nice litter of healthy puppies. Glad it went well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

brandy said:


> Hi Jan. I only have 3 dogs and one is neutered. The neutered boy is Buster Woobie and the registered names of the other two are on my site by their pics but it's small so you may have missed them. Trixie is AKC Tiny Tootsies Trix Up Er Sleeve (fits her perfectly) and Boscoe's is AKC Tiny Tootsies Tux N Top Hat.


Brandy,
I don't see any health testing results for your intact dogs you listed above. Are they old enough to have health testing done?


----------



## brandy (Jun 12, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Brandy,
> I don't see any health testing results for your intact dogs you listed above. Are they old enough to have health testing done?


I dont want to take over Paula's congrats sections but if you would like to send me a private email that would be fine. But for the record as a Vet Nurse health is very important to me and my dogs are screened.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

brandy said:


> I dont want to take over Paula's congrats sections but if you would like to send me a private email that would be fine. But for the record as a Vet Nurse health is very important to me and my dogs are screened.


I am not sure what you mean by "my dogs are screened". You mentioned the litter you had and your adult dogs names in this thread, so thought I would ask. As a vet tech I would think you would try and follow what the breed parent club recommends to breeders in regard to health testing and more even. We are learning new information about our breeds health issues all the time and not doing all we can as breeders to improve the breed is not in the best interest of the breed. Too many Havanese have bad patella's, liver shunts, heart issue, bad hips, cataracts, thyroid and more. I encourage you do the health tests to get an OFA CHIC number.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppies.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awe congrats! I want a white one


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so cute, the little pink feet are precious!

Congratulations!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

They are soooo sweet. I think my little Pele' is distantly related to your pups. Distant cousins. You little black and white ones look so much like when Pele' was little. I love puppy pictures.:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they are so cute. Enjoy every minute with them and document as many as you can for those of us who can't be there to see in person. Give mama an extra kiss for me and the boys.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paula, congratulations!!! Wow. 5 puppies!! I can't wait to see more pics. 
*
"... that would be me if I was in your shoes. Hugs to you and give mom and all those babies a little belly rub from me."*

Same here Leeann! Not to mention sob every time we looked in on the wee ones, softies that we are. LOL


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Yesterday I took Marya and puppies home from the home of the breeder who helped whelp our litter, and knows canine CPR in fact has the medical background to take care of any problems, thankfully my girl is the most amazing mom, as Odalys, my friend says, "a GREAT brood bitch." Odalys didn't tell me until I got there that she took the initiative to shave Mari down, yes now she's shaved even clean face, not anything like the cute puppy cuts your dogs all have. This coat was meticulously maintained by me for the lifetime of Mari (born 9/29/05). Yes, she was in show coat and this coat is easier to keep clean but she looks like a POODLE. Sob. So we have a good healthy litter (thank the Lord) and a bitch who is the best mother, that even a novice like me can trust, and a show coat that I loved GONE. Do I hug Odalys or wring her neck? No need to take soaped pictures now, you can see it clearly, she has straight legs. I'll miss that coat.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's the link to Mari's offa page, She CERF'd clear again last March, but I've been procrastinating and I haven't sent the results in but they will be posted soon.

http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1272785#animal

and the link to Teddy's page

http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1096553#animal


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Yesterday I took Marya and puppies home from the home of the breeder who helped whelp our litter, and knows canine CPR in fact has the medical background to take care of any problems, thankfully my girl is the most amazing mom, as Odalys, my friend says, "a GREAT brood bitch." Odalys didn't tell me until I got there that she took the initiative to shave Mari down, yes now she's shaved even clean face, not anything like the cute puppy cuts your dogs all have. This coat was meticulously maintained by me for the lifetime of Mari (born 9/29/05). Yes, she was in show coat and this coat is easier to keep clean but she looks like a POODLE. Sob. So we have a good healthy litter (thank the Lord) and a bitch who is the best mother, that even a novice like me can trust, and a show coat that I loved GONE. Do I hug Odalys or wring her neck? No need to take soaped pictures now, you can see it clearly, she has straight legs. I'll miss that coat.


I dont know Paula, you may want to hug her I have heard stories of coat changes and damage from puppies after having a litter. I'm sure some other breeders can give you their feel on that. But then again it may have been nice to see how her coat handles after having a litter. 
Even with the cutting down of Mari's coat you can feel how giddy you are about your new litter in your post, it put a huge smile on my face this morning.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Fresh photos, you tell me how you'd handle Odalys. Beautiful show coat, gone (I have to get over it and realize their health is the priority and a coat will grow back). I love these puppies and Mari. BTW I didn't know she could eat so much, she's always been picky but this morning she dug right in. Breast feeding uses up lots of calories, and she seems to be feeding them most of the time.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Is that little boy on the right getting chocolate markings? Is it just my imagination?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Marya won't eat the tums, she doesn't like the pet tabs. I need good ways to give her more calcium, don't I? I'm going to grind up the pet tab and feed it to her in chicken baby food. What do you breeders recommend?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Marya won't eat the tums, she doesn't like the pet tabs. I need good ways to give her more calcium, don't I? I'm going to grind up the pet tab and feed it to her in chicken baby food. What do you breeders recommend?


Try the fruit flavored Tums Paula.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh my doG! I would be pissed off if someone shaved off a showcoat without asking my permission. Man, that is gutsy on her part. I just can't get over it! Geesh~~ I know there is nothing you can do about it now, but I would def let her know how disappointed I was..... and that she def needs to ask permission next time.
Your puppies are adorable.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Oh my doG! I would be pissed off if someone shaved off a showcoat without asking my permission. Man, that is gutsy on her part. I just can't get over it! Geesh~~ I know there is nothing you can do about it now, but I would def let her know how disappointed I was..... and that she def needs to ask permission next time.
> Your puppies are adorable.


She is gutsy, pushy and controlling but she does love my girl. Marya became part of her family when she was handling her as a class dog and as a special. I just saw Odalys today, she came over to visit and see the whelping box and set up. I really let her know I was upset about the hair cut. She explained Marya was covered in bloody discharge, that she was getting a hot spot under her tail. She said it's better, cleaner, healthier. Marya is much more comfortable. Odalys doesn't care how I feel the dog comes first.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> Yesterday I took Marya and puppies home from the home of the breeder who helped whelp our litter, and knows canine CPR in fact has the medical background to take care of any problems, thankfully my girl is the most amazing mom, as Odalys, my friend says, "a GREAT brood bitch." Odalys didn't tell me until I got there that she took the initiative to shave Mari down, yes now she's shaved even clean face, not anything like the cute puppy cuts your dogs all have. This coat was meticulously maintained by me for the lifetime of Mari (born 9/29/05). Yes, she was in show coat and this coat is easier to keep clean but she looks like a POODLE. Sob. So we have a good healthy litter (thank the Lord) and a bitch who is the best mother, that even a novice like me can trust, and a show coat that I loved GONE. Do I hug Odalys or wring her neck? No need to take soaped pictures now, you can see it clearly, she has straight legs. I'll miss that coat.


Oh my Paula, I am so sorry your "helper" did this. Poor baby, she must feel a wee bit naked! Legs, tail and muzzle coat should have been left, and I would be upset too that she didn't call to ask you first. After all, she did this AFTER the pups were born and all seemed well. Mom could have been bathed on the area that needed it too. So, I think I would wring her neck! <grin> I am sure she will look like the awesome girl you remember very soon. Enjoy those babies.

As for calcium, I crush the tums and put it into a teaspoon and then open the bitches mouth and pour it in, grab the muzzle until they swallow. My repro vet suggested 4 tums a day. I also give momma a puppy formula I make using goats milk, plain yogurt, egg yolk and karo syrup. It is good for mom too besides the calcium. Also try to give her some vanilla icecream, many like that. If she likes greens, they are high in calcium too. Feel free to write me privately and we can discuss it more.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am shocked that "anyone" would shave someone's Hav without even discussing it with them. A show coat does not grow back overnight...or even a month. Also, after having a litter, I would think it would stress the mom to then be shaved, especially since she is not use to it. I really am shocked. I can't believe a person would have the nerve to shave my dog without asking about it. I will be sure to tell anyone that keeps Cicero that he better not be cut when I pick him up.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I was shocked and upset too but I do know she did it with Marya's best interest in mind. She said she's no longer a show dog, her job is to be a mother and that's why she felt it was ok because no hair is cleaner and easier to keep, better for mom and puppies. I'm still very angry but it's a useless emotion, what's done is done. 

The puppies are beautiful and Marya is the most wonderful mom I could ever want. She is careful not to step on the babies, always feeding and licking. She's so sweet. It's amazing to watch them as their pigment is coming out each day, little pink noses turning black. Pink heads turning biscuit or brown, even the black and white guy is changing each day, it's incredible. Their little feet, so perfectly formed, and how they always find their way to mom's breast even with their eyes closed is just amazing. My friends told me that it would be this way but it's better than I ever thought. I thank the Lord we had a healthy litter and no complications, and that Marya is such a good mother that all I have to do is feed and care for her.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

View attachment 14973


View attachment 14974


View attachment 14975


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are just precious, I'm so jealous as I've never seen puppies so young. So sweet!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paula. How frustrating about the coat being shaved off. You do have a good attitude about it now. As you said, what's done is done, but I can only imagine how upset you were. ((hugs))

Thank you so much for posting more puppy pics. They are so tiny and cute! I wouldn't get a thing done if I had those around! 
It sounds like Marya is a perfect mom. Lucky you!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin1:Had the girls & boys dew claws done yesterday, guess what, this is really funny, now that I finally took a good look at puppies, I have 3 boys, not two, and 2 girls. I think it's hilarious, I guess the umbilical chords were in the way, or else I was just plain tired. Odalys must have been really tired because she's the one who initially told me their sex. I picked up boy in question and did a double take, yes he's really a he. They have all gained 2 to 3 ounces in just 5 days. Momma is great, pups are sturdy, well formed mouths (no clef palates here). I'm so lucky.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh my when you said she was shaved down I didn't quite expect actually shaved!! She's kind of cute like that. I wondered what a shaved hav muzzle would look like. Are you getting any sleep? I spend all my time watching puppies and marvel at them and forget to go to bed.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Had the girls & boys dew claws done yesterday, guess what, this is really funny, now that I finally took a good look at puppies, I have 3 boys, not two, and 2 girls. .


ound:ound:ound: Now that's cute!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Jan,

I wake up every time I hear their little cries, then I put them near their mom, but Mari is really a good mom, I shouldn't worry. I can't get over how these puppies with eyes and ears closed can walk across the whelping box to locate Momma/food source. They crawl/swim. I've never seen anything like it, they are so cute.

Regarding Mari's new Pixie cut...Not only was she shaved but it was uneven and a really sloppy job - very avant garde (trying to be funny). The vet's tech is also a groomer and owns a Hav and couldn't believe what a mess Odalys made of Mari's coat. You can see the pink of her skin. Coats grow, in a year she'll be lovely again, I just cannot believe how thin she is, although no bones stick out, she's so slim. I'm feeding her twice a day now, with supplements.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> Jan,
> 
> I wake up every time I hear their little cries, then I put them near their mom, but Mari is really a good mom, I shouldn't worry. I can't get over how these puppies with eyes and ears closed can walk across the whelping box to locate Momma/food source. They crawl/swim. I've never seen anything like it, they are so cute.
> 
> Regarding Mari's new Pixie cut...Not only was she shaved but it was uneven and a really sloppy job - very avant garde (trying to be funny). The vet's tech is also a groomer and owns a Hav and couldn't believe what a mess Odalys made of Mari's coat. You can see the pink of her skin. Coats grow, in a year she'll be lovely again, I just cannot believe how thin she is, although no bones stick out, she's so slim. I'm feeding her twice a day now, with supplements.


Well, you could have some fun with the haircut and call her a Crested. ound: You're looking at more than a year for full coat though. I've been growing Lightning out for well over a year from my blown cording try and while he looks nice, he still has another 3 inches to grow and he wasn't shaved
Paula, I'd let the puppies make their own way to Momma. It will build their muscles and this is up for debate but may stop swimmers. I don't know if that's true or not. I haven't had one so don't know for sure.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Paula, that is not okay, in my opinion that she didn't ask you. I would be way beyond furious. What was she thinking?? Is this necessary for a new Mommy dog??
Yikes, don't mean to stir the pot over what is already done and if she is that good a friend I guess you may want to let it slide, but, MY GOSH, I feel your pain!!
Congratulations on your gorgeous new bunch!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

3 YEARS to grow new coat, Urge to wring neck is resurfacing.........SIGH.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow - she really shaved her. Did she say why? 

I made a gender identification on one of my males. I didn't even notice it until he was almost a week old. I had given him a pretty feminine sounding name (Trovita) and tried to find something much more manly (Mousse) to compensate. LOL! Granted, I had every reason to be distracted at the time, but I can't believe I didn't notice later that day or the next day. Penises happen! ound:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, a Crested with a really ound:funky topline and short forearm, it might be fun to see the CC people's reaction.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope it doesnt take 3 years for her coat to grow back!
I cut one of my girls down real short (although not shaved short) and she had a full coat-to the floor in just over a year.
I guess it would depend on how fast her coat grows!
I just cut 3 of my adults into a "lion cut" (super short body, full head, full tail and full feet from the elbow down). They def look different, but I love the short body. They are so soft and easy to care for. And I used to be one that didn't like the shaved look! But I got new clippers and thought why the heck not!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations Paula! The puppies are beautiful! 

Mari's coat will grow and in the meantime it will be easy-care! I would be upset if this happened to one of my dogs though! She belongs to you and she shouldn't have been shaved without your knowledge and permission unless it was some sort of emergency. I would let your friend know that it upset you and you don't want it to happen again, but that it isn't important enough to ruin a friendship. These things happen sometimes. It is just dog hair afterall and now you can see Mari's nice structure!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's Marya and Odalys, I love how Mari's smiling, Judge is E. Dean, I believe. She's smiling 'cause she hadn't seen me the entire weekend, I had to hide from her and now that she won I showed up to take her home, she was so happy Odalys could hardly contain her.
View attachment 15012


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Black and white boy looked a me today. Yes, the runt of the litter opened his eyes first. I'll post photos soon. I'm so excited. Black pigment is coming they look like they are wearing mascara, little pink noses are getting black, mouths are also getting pigment. Boy have they gained weight, the largest one is over a pound, the smallest is 15 ounces. They are so very pretty. As their fur grows, more color is coming in...I'm told now the changes will begin rapidly.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paula I cant wait to see some new pictures of these cuties.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My desktop has a slot for my memory card, the laptop doesn't I can't find the cable to connect my camera to the computer and the desktop is in the shop, so as soon as my desktop comes home I'll be uploading photos I can't wait to share.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Puppies are really becoming little dogs. Yesterday someone barked, it was the cutest, then another barked. Eyes are open, they all had them open on Monday, I wonder if they really see yet. They are now yesterday starting to walk, like little drunken doggies. I will post photos soon.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Those first barks are adorable! I smiled just reading that.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I sure will be glad when you get your PC home....I want to see these puppies.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So....... Any news and pics for us, Paula? :biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

PC comes back to momma TONITE. These puppies will be the star of the thread very, very soon. In fact I'm going to take photos when they wake up from their nap. This week they began walking alot. They began playing and tussling and barking more. Some of them now growl when hogging their favorite breast. I've begun feeding rice cereal mixed with goat's milk & water yesterday. They LIKED it. Cute is not a good enough word to describe them. I love puppies, more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Paula any pics yet? They must be so big already.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope all the pups and momma are doing well. Getting enough sleep, Paula? lol


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

You guys are the sweetest group of people ever. I'm posting pics of my 6 week 5 day old group tomorrow. Thanks for thinking of us. Yes they are cute and very intelligent. Odalys and her daughters went over the litter using the standard and they like the 3 gold parties, the largest puppies the best conformationally. The black and white boy (Marco) they say is just too small, also another boy also built like Marco, I've named Samson because he doesn't know he's small and thinks he's strong, is also very small. Pics tomorrow, I promise. 

I'm having fun, exposing them to new things daily. Momma Mari is doing great. I wake up early and immediately clean up lots, I mean lots and lots of cigarette sized poos (TMI, I know). Jason has friends come over every day to play with puppies. We have a noisy home, I vacuum around them, speak normally, sometimes loudly, play music, watch TV, and live a normal life. They've been for rides in the car and have touched grass in my yard. Last night they heard fireworks for the first time as it was homecoming at the University of Miami near my home. They were afraid so my husband and I sat with them in the puppy expen. They forgot about the noise and had fun. I hope they will some day become therapy dogs, like Blossom. At least they will be well adjusted, secure and not a bit shy (I hope).
Paula


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Ok Paula, pictures, pictures, pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enough chat, let's see those dolls!!! :whip:ound:
Even with all the puppies I have here, I WANT PICTURES AND A PUPPY FIX!!! Um.....please? :becky:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

:biggrin1::biggrin1aula,
Good to hear how well they are all doing and all the joy they are bringing into your home. Puppies are so good for that! I must scold you delicately though, as you have NOT posted the required amount of puppy pics. Didn't Melissa tell you that when a breeder announces they have a litter for the first time, they must post weekly pictures???? Come on girl, let's see those precious babies.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL you tell her Kathy!!! :boink: hoto: :biggrin1:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*Puppies at 5 weeks*

View attachment 16099


These are some of the puppies at 5 weeks. Tomorrow they will be 7 weeks. It's not easy getting them to stay still for photos. I need one of you ladies to come over and give me a hand, I wish. On the top photo you see the two brothers, it's remarkable how different in size they are but both are adorable.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*More cuteness*

View attachment 16103


View attachment 16104


View attachment 16105


View attachment 16106


View attachment 16107


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, they are too cute. I can smell the puppy breath all the way in New York. Have fun with them. It goes so fast.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Regarding posting photos, my desktop computer, which I can masterfully work broke. I had to install a fan, so I used my laptop. Then I couldn't get the photos to upload and resize so they would post. Now ladies, that my desktop is back, there's no stopping me. I do apologize for the amaturish quality of the photos, I've never taken any classes, but I do hope you enjoy sharing these very sweet moments.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

PAULA!!!!!!!!!! I could just hug each and every one. Not to be too greedy but I'd love to see even more pictures. Thank you for sharing their cuteness.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

hedygs said:


> PAULA!!!!!!!!!! I could just hug each and every one. Not to be too greedy but I'd love to see even more pictures. Thank you for sharing their cuteness.


I'm sorry I didn't post sooner, thanks for bumping this one up. You shamed me into setting up my desktop this morning and posting photos, thanks for the good peer pressure. More photos this evening, after we attend the college fair for my son's school.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> You shamed me into setting up my desktop this morning and posting photos,


ound: Puppy pictures are a must!!! They're so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paula they are so adorable, you must be having so much fun with them. Wish I was closer so I could smell the puppy breath.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ALL I CAN SAY IS

AAAWWWWWWW


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Today I let the puppies play on the floor in the bedroom, we just installed great pet gates from Orvis, so I let them loose. They had so much fun, and used up lots of energy. I had a shoe on the floor, they found it and it became a toy. I call this the puppy free for all. My son Jason was kind enough to join in the fun.

View attachment 16115


View attachment 16116


View attachment 16117


View attachment 16118


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'm with Laurie on these latest shots....AWWWWWWWW.

I'm so jealous of your son. I love the puppies. I don't recall do you have names yet?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh, wow have they grown! Thank you for sharing them with us. You are now officially off the hook! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paula,

The puppies are just adorable, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are precious. Do you have one picked out to stay?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

This weekend we're making the drive to show the puppies to Natalie, Lynn and Judie. These ladies are wonderful breeders who also know the standard perfectly, and I'm so fortunate to have them as mentors. Natalie owns Teddy, their dad. They will go over my litter and let me know which if any are show quality. I plan to hold on to two and will be willing to keep 3 if I cannot find a show home. I haven't given anyone names except Marco Polo, my black and white male who has stolen my heart (this morning he fell asleep over my heart as I held him in the chair) and the little girl with the biscuit markings, I've named Shayna after a dog I loved and lost. The others have many names, but I'm really bad at naming them, to find a name good enough for such amazing puppies is challenging at least for me. You all are created and talented, perhaps you could give me some suggestions.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Last night I heard a crash, that pet gate in the hallway came tumbling down when my son tripped over it. Luckily there were injuries to young man nor equipment.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

*More photos*

View attachment 16187

Lili 4 weeks

View attachment 16188

Lily at 7 weeks

View attachment 16189

Marco 7 weeks


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

OH MY! Paula I love your puppies. No new shot of Shayna though? She must be beautiful as that is what Shayna means. 

Give Natalie a hug from me and say Hi to Lynn (she is my nephew Taco's breeder) Natalie and I were in touch this week when I realized that she had indeed sent me a picture of Gitter when he was a puppy. I asked how you were and she mentioned that she might be seeing you and the puppies this weekend. Wish I was there as well. You are indeed lucky to have these talented breeders to mentor you.

I'm glad to hear DS didn't get hurt.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I would love to have either one of those precious babies...but Lily's little face...OMGosh


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

View attachment 16194

Shayna 7 weeks

View attachment 16195


View attachment 16196

Samson 7 weeks

View attachment 16197

Papo Lindo

View attachment 16198

Shayna and Lily


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

These puppies are the sweetest litter I've ever seen. Lily and Samson are so sweet and snuggly. They are like little bear cubs. Papo is pure fire, he's the most playful of the bunch and the smallest. Shayna is the show girl, a true bitch. She is the dominant female. While the others come running she steps back and watches, then runs over the others. She's always watching everything, never missing anything. She's got attitude and intelligence in my opinion a real standout. Marco is my baby, he falls asleep when I hold him over my heart. Marco and Papo are smaller than the rest. Marco was first to get teeth, first to get full pigmentation, first out of the whelping box. He's Marco Polo the explorer.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*So adorable.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are too cute for words. Their sweetness comes right through the page.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

IWL!!! (I want Lily!) They are so beautiful, thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So Paula, hate to be a knudge, but how'd it go? I love all your puppies but I'm always drawn to black and white pups....so of course being true to form, Marco's my guy.

Any more pictures of the crew?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh you just want to give them squishes


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

What cuties! I just love Marco's face!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they are all adorable Paula! If I had to pick though---I love Marco and Shayna and Lily. They are adorable!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

First pick by 3 breeders was Papo Lindo. They absolutely loved him, they could only fault his ears and that's very minor. The second choice by Lynn was Samson, third was Lily. Natalie's second choice was Lily with Samson coming in third. Marco was the cutest but he's not show potential because they said his chest wasn't round enough. So he will be someone's very well loved pet, and hopefully a therapy dog, as will Shayna. I'm holding on to the other three for at least 6 months to see how they turn out. Judie loved the girls best and also Papo Lindo. I was advised by Lynn to get Papo another name because it's not a good show name. Natalie and Lynn like the name Calypso.

We had the most wonderful visit. They complemented me on this litter, 3 show potentials out of 5 is very good. These puppies have wonderful temperments, very outgoing and tails wag at everyone they meet. No one is one bit shy and all are so confident that when Judie's friend brought a Labrador into the mix, Marco stood right up to him, then tried to engage him in play. The rest had a ball with Lynns' dogs. It was amazing.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sounds incredible Paula. :whoo: New pictures are in order I believe.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paula, I'm so happy for you. Sounds like you have a wonderful litter of pups, with 3 possibly being show Havs. The photos are fantastic!! What fun to see them at 7 weeks, fluffy and so full of themselves. I think I'd gladly take the place of your son in socializing the little tykes. What fun that must be for him and the pups! 

I love the name Calypso too, but I imagine you'll let us know once you've made the final decisions on names. Congrats on such adorable Havs, Paula!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - they really are super cute!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

View attachment 17954
Puppy update. Here's a photo of Sammy at 8 weeks. At 14 weeks I am now keeping 2 puppies, Lily and Papo Lindo. Sammy, went home yesterday. I feel like an empty nest mother. The house is so quiet without Sammy, my big white male. He was 8 lbs 3 oz when he went home. I sold him to my personal trainer so I will still see him 3 times a week. Yes, he's not really gone, just living in a wonderful home with a mom who works out of the house and 3 kids all High School age and older who adore him. Sammy will be a gym dog, never home alone. Yesterday he was playing on the tennis court with Zac, her youngest age 15. This is the perfect family for Sammy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad that Sammy found a wonderful home. All your puppies are adorable...but oh that Lily...I would love to see a new pic of her.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want Sammy! I love the coloring!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Sammy is absolutely beautiful. Donna and her family adore him. I miss him. The house is so quiet now that he's gone home.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congragulations on your litter of beautiful puppies. They are sooooo adorable!
Gina


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations - they're beautiful!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Paula I was just thinking about you and your pups. Did you keep the two after all? Any pictures to share?


----------

